# Craftsman 32cc what carb is it



## memphismaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

I have Craftsman 32cc Trimmer model no. 316.791890. Carb has been disassembled and cleaned. I am trying to find out what carb it has. It is a Walbro and has these numbers stamped on it (D197A) (1236) & (WT798). I am tring to find what carb it is so i can get rebuild kit for it.

Thanks


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Could not find a WT798 number,WT799-1 REBUILT KIT K10WAT,AND THE GASKET KIT D10WAT,hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## memphismaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

anybody else?? why would it be stamped WT798 if I can find nothing about it???


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I searched every way I could think of and could not find a WT-798, the trimmer is a Ryobi now made by MTD maybe the carb is make just for them, I could find the carb 753-05215 but that was it. I searched the Walbro carb application and the carb didn't show up, sorry. Have a good one. Geo


----------

